# Super Bowl HOCARS Show NY Feb 5th



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Get ready, get set, SuperBowl Show Time......
Feb 5th, 2012
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville NY
tables sold out!!
showtime 10AM to 2PM
show goes on in NY weather
Dealers from all across the country........
email [email protected] for a flyer.....


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Super Bowl show is coming fast.The big one will be here in just 3 weeks.'The Giants will be playing at night so there is plenty of time to get home for the game.Last year there were over 300 slot heads in attendance.So far over 65 tables.Hope to see all the regular guys and meet new ones also.Kevin McEvoy and i will be there .We'll be their Sat. night for room trading.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

What area did they allot for the show TommyHo? Any more room than in years prior? Pretty crowded pretty fast. :dude:


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is a little video from last year...






..see you all THERE...even you Tom.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> What area did they allot for the show TommyHo? Any more room than in years prior? Pretty crowded pretty fast. :dude:


Same room as the video.The Savoy.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

See you there.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be there with new recruits in tow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

See you guys there


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Made my hotel reservation for Saturday night! I be at the show bright & early Sunday morning 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Who is the vendor that appears at around minute mark 2:50 ??.... He has the modifieds and such.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Who is the vendor that appears at around minute mark 2:50 ??.... He has the modifieds and such.


Not sure Dave but I know last year Mike Vitale got in late due to flight issues. Was it he? Oh I know now who your referring to, is it The Resin Dude? He has a ton of modified and dirt trackers and stuff!!!

http://www.resindude.com/


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Vendor Attendees are......*

Mike Vitale MEV originals
Bud's HO CARS
Tom Stumpf
Bob Beers Mr_Aurora's Neighborhood HOCARS
ResinDude and Resinette
Harry20
DBL Controllers
M+M Hobbies
Dave Simms
JoeSlotcar

and many, many, more.........

tables are sold out.................


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Who is the vendor that appears at around minute mark 2:50 ??.... He has the modifieds and such.


That's Rick Snavely Goes by the name Resin Dude and his wife is Resinette.Makes the greatest dirt cars and other styles too'


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

10Q TommyHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*dont't forget.....a realllly biggg shew....!!!!!*

Come to the SuperBowl Show
Feb 5th, 2012
long Island NY
:wave:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*dealers from all over the country*

and buyers from all over the country.
sold out and perfect weather for Feb in NY
Promises to be a fun event, several slot
car nuts are meeting at the Hilton on
Sat nite for pre-show festivities........
Join us........... Bob Beers:thumbsup:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Wish I could make it..Worth the trip. Good luck on the show Bob..:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

mr_aurora said:


> and buyers from all over the country.
> sold out and perfect weather for Feb in NY
> Promises to be a fun event, several slot
> car nuts are meeting at the Hilton on
> ...


Let me know where to find you as I'm staying at the hotel Saturday nite, too 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*hotel trading Sat nite*

I will try to put room numbers on a chart in the lobby.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It was a packed show as usual. I had a table in a bad spot but on the bright side I was right next to Mike Vitale!!!

So needless to say I picked up ahem.. a few more MEV's lmao!!!!!

Plus he has some amazing BBS wheels now and gthey come silver or gold inserts so I got a setr of each!!! Wait till you see these fellas!!

Ran into DynoDom always good to see him real good people, Got to meet Dyno, GearHead, Big Bryant from nitroslots and a dude who is local to me thats making some incredible 60's truck tjets.

I would like to thank the Bob and Tom show for doing it right.

P71, got a few goodies for you. Your gonna like the haul.

TBI, I got you a few things too pal.

I do have a little sad news to report though, I was talking to SlotCarDevice Jeff and he said his machine shop hook has been diagnosed with cancer. In remiosion but he felt strongly enough to return all unused wheel stock to Jeff until further notice. He makes some of my favorite Aluminum rims nevermund he just started doing these beauties for the new 4 gear Dragsters. So I wished his friend the best of luck and we'll see where it goes from here. He is going to try a different shop if he finds one he likes.

Thats all for now, thank you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, The most important thing I forgot is The Resin Dude is now making these really trick Tjet Dragsters!!! :thumbsup:

Yes T-Jet Dragsters!!! I'll get some pics in a few.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

It was great seeing all you slot addicts. Arrived wanting nothing and left with a bag full as usual. :freak:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> It was great seeing all you slot addicts. Arrived wanting nothing and left with a bag full as usual. :freak:


Yeah, it was cool seeing everyone too, and I, just like Gear Head, had a small list of things I wanted to pick up, and left with a big bag full. It's all the things that Aren't on your list that you stumble onto and MUST have that I always end up buying. Or that diamond in the rough that's just too much of a bargain to pass on that fills up my bag pretty quick.

P.S. Dyno Dom, everyone's wondering about the 2nd annual Fracas???


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

I enjoyed this Super Bowl Show... I haven't been to a show for 5 years..(I've been very ill) It's just like my 1st time.. I was like a kid in a candy shop... I wanted everything...needless to say I empty my wallet... I should have bought more money with me... One thing I did get was an Aurora motorcycle to add to my Aurora collect.. I like them even though they can't run right.. it looks good to me in the display case on the wall in my room..

I want to Thank Bob Beers for another great show and all the vendors.... Thank you Bob I had a great time as usual.. See you in April.... Andrew

And those Giants Won! HaRay!!!!!!!! 

CHECK OUT! http://www.Slots-n-Stuff.com


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Tom Stumpf & the Resindude Rick


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob Beers' @ the Bob Beer's show...


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Rick Page?*

Any body know Rick Page? He was set up at the show selling magnet car stuff in the second aisle from the windows. He left his racing jacket and I have it. Someone have a contact number or email?
-Joe S


----------

